# Look VO2 MAx Handlebar



## bikeosprey (Sep 20, 2008)

Where can I find one, I want to buy one and ebay is no help?
thanks


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

email Dov at [email protected]. I feel they are a good shop to deal with, fair pricing.


----------



## bikeosprey (Sep 20, 2008)

I am looking for the older ones, the Vo2 max not the EDH new ones, but thanks.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Look is pretty good about not having a lot of extra product out there. Other than frames it is pretty hard to locates older Look items. Ebay is about the only place i have seen stuff and it is rare there also. Some of the European bike sites might have some in a back room. If you are willing to call them you might get lucky.


----------

